# The good old days of IronMag



## shiznit2169 (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Big Smoothy (Nov 11, 2008)

Good thread, Shiz.

What happened to Cowpimp?

Cowpimp was very informed and helpful in the Training section.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 11, 2008)

I finished my finals and don't leave until tomorrow so i was bored and surfing through my old stuff and came across that picture i saved. It just reminded me of the good old days when IronMag was actually funny and active. 

I think Cowpimp is very busy and Pfunk stopped posting after his issue with Blooming Lotus. 

This forum has turned into a political forum and has lost its meaning. The training/diet forums died (no more Jodi, Emma Leigh, Trouble, Pimp, Funk) and other knowledgeable people. 

I know Prince won't allow it but i wouldn't mind if we brought godhand, kenwood, foremanrules, tougholdman and others back. It's an online forum for a reason and i like interesting, random bullshit. It makes my day.


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 11, 2008)

shiznit2169 said:


> I think Cowpimp is very busy and Pfunk stopped posting after his issue with Blooming Lotus.
> 
> This forum has turned into a political forum and has lost its meaning. The training/diet forums died (no more Jodi, Emma Leigh, Trouble, Pimp, Funk) and other knowledgeable people.



What issue with Blooming Lotus?  That he was a raving idiot?

But I will say we still have some very good posters (Built and Funk does still post, just not as often.  He is very active on his blog though.)

I can't blame them though, answering the same questions every day has to get boring when people can't be bothered to search for a question that's been answered 200 times.


----------



## Shae2K3 (Nov 11, 2008)

shiznit2169 said:


> I know Prince won't allow it but i wouldn't mind if we brought godhand, kenwood, foremanrules, tougholdman and others back. It's an online forum for a reason and i like interesting, random bullshit. It makes my day.


True story.


----------



## Splash Log (Nov 11, 2008)

Big Smoothy said:


> Good thread, Shiz.
> 
> What happened to Cowpimp?
> 
> Cowpimp was very informed and helpful in the Training section.



Yea I really miss that guy.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 12, 2008)

If you think P-fuck is here less cause of BL. you are mistaken.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 12, 2008)

LOL....the "good old days."  

The good old days were when guys like Mule and Scotty the Body were regulars, like, back in 2001 and 2002.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 12, 2008)

Most haven't been here long enough to remember that.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 12, 2008)

Bring back Captain Deadlift!!!

Bring back Large and In Charge!!!  (before he went all phycho)


----------



## Arnold (Nov 12, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> LOL....the "good old days."
> 
> The good old days were when guys like Mule and Scotty the Body were regulars, like, back in 2001 and 2002.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 12, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> If you think P-fuck is here less cause of BL. you are mistaken.



It did cause him to delete his journal


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 12, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> Bring back Captain Deadlift!!!


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 12, 2008)

"wiggerwear" ftw


----------



## maniclion (Nov 12, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> If you think P-fuck is here less cause of BL. you are mistaken.


Yeah, BloomingIdiot has been gone for a long time and P was still around afterwards.....


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


>



update your journal damnit.

i remember captn, kuso, sapphire, burner, etc


----------



## maniclion (Nov 12, 2008)

PreMier said:


> update your journal damnit.
> 
> i remember captn, kuso, sapphire, burner, etc


Firestorm, Rissole, Maxmirkin, Gr81, Flex, Var, Vieope Darko, Chainlink, cfs3, Mycatpowerlifts, Bone Crusher and Rich46yo and Ocean Dude and many more.....


----------



## maniclion (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm glad that emo fag BigDyl is gone.....


----------



## KelJu (Nov 12, 2008)

maniclion said:


> I'm glad that emo fag BigDyl is gone.....



I miss BigDyl. I wish MyK was around, too.


----------



## Hoglander (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah... I miss danny81. I remember when he was around and BC was his mentor.


----------



## Splash Log (Nov 13, 2008)

Hoglander said:


> Yeah... I miss danny81. I remember when he was around and BC was his mentor.



Yea that wasn't creepy at all.


----------



## TheCurse (Nov 13, 2008)

yea, where did all the cool people go?


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 13, 2008)

maniclion said:


> I'm glad that emo fag BigDyl is gone.....



Did he even work out?  He would just chime in with non sense.  What a douche.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 13, 2008)

And what about John H or B o whatever the fuck his name was...what a fag (possible a child molestor as well.)


----------



## KelJu (Nov 13, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> Did he even work out?  He would just chime in with non sense.  What a douche.



He was a highly accomplished athlete. He just didn't brag about what he could do in the gym.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2008)

KelJu said:


> He was a highly accomplished athlete. He just didn't brag about what he could do in the gym.



The boy is huge.


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 13, 2008)

PreMier said:


> update your journal damnit.
> 
> i remember captn, kuso, sapphire, burner, etc





maniclion said:


> Firestorm, Rissole, Maxmirkin, Gr81, Flex, Var, Vieope Darko, Chainlink, cfs3, Mycatpowerlifts, Bone Crusher and Rich46yo and Ocean Dude and many more.....



+ mj23, irontime


----------



## Vieope (Nov 13, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> LOL....the "good old days."
> 
> The good old days were when guys like Mule and Scotty the Body were regulars, like, back in 2001 and 2002.



_LOL..."The good old days were when guys like Mule and Scotty the Body were regulars"

The good old days where when guys like Jesus was around then Satan said something, God laughed and all that fun.  _


----------



## maniclion (Nov 13, 2008)

Vieope said:


> _LOL..."The good old days were when guys like Mule and Scotty the Body were regulars"
> 
> The good old days where when guys like Jesus was around then Satan said something, God laughed and all that fun.  _


And when the Romans put Jesus up on display so all could see the miracle of god in human form but then he died and Pontius Pilate was like LOL and then they stuck him in a tomb with a big rock in front which was the common burial for a poor unemployed carpenter at the time.....


----------



## Vieope (Nov 13, 2008)

maniclion said:


> And when the Romans put Jesus up on display so all could see the miracle of god in human form but then he died and Pontius Pilate was like LOL and then they stuck him in a tomb with a big rock in front which was the common burial for a poor unemployed carpenter at the time.....



_That thread was great. What was the thead title? Because I forgot all about it. _


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2008)

QuestionGuy said:


> And what about John H or B o whatever the fuck his name was...what a fag (possible a child molestor as well.)



Did he try something on you?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2008)

shiznit2169 said:


> IIt just reminded me of the good old days when IronMag was actually funny and active.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I remember correctly you guys didn't get along?


----------



## maniclion (Nov 13, 2008)

Vieope said:


> _That thread was great. What was the thead title? Because I forgot all about it. _


The Greatest Thread Ever Made....remember everyone got sad cause they thought he was dead but it turned out he was faking it and was ROFL......


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 14, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Firestorm, Rissole, Maxmirkin, Gr81, Flex, Var, Vieope Darko, Chainlink, cfs3, Mycatpowerlifts, Bone Crusher and Rich46yo and Ocean Dude and many more.....



  w8lifter, j'bo, leslie, butterfly ...


----------



## Arnold (Nov 14, 2008)

people come and go on forums, that is just how it is.


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 14, 2008)

Prince said:


> people come and go on forums, that is just how it is.



I'm glad that Robert Dimaggio guy is gone.  What an ass he was.


----------



## crazy_enough (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## MCx2 (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 14, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Did he try something on you?



yeah, He attempted t E-tickle my ass


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 14, 2008)

I think he was jealous of Questionbaby and Questiongirl


----------



## PreMier (Nov 14, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> w8lifter, j'bo, leslie, butterfly ...



and atherjen


----------



## maniclion (Nov 14, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> w8lifter, j'bo, leslie, butterfly ...


GreekBlondChick, Bufftat2d, shortstuff?, Trouble, Shutupntrain....


----------



## maniclion (Nov 14, 2008)

I wish Eggs would come back and drag Jenny along too....


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 14, 2008)

PreMier said:


> and atherjen





maniclion said:


> GreekBlondChick, Bufftat2d, shortstuff?, Trouble, Shutupntrain....



That's more like it!  

Now let's see if this gets Albob out of hiding ...  Here Albob. Here boy.

Esmerelda.


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 16, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> That's more like it!
> 
> Now let's see if this gets Albob out of hiding ...  Here Albob. Here boy.
> 
> Esmerelda.





Completely missed post #36, eh?


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 23, 2014)

I miss min0 lee and kelju.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 23, 2014)

I miss BigDyl the mostest...


----------



## maniclion (Apr 23, 2014)

min0 lee said:


> Did he try something on you?



He tried something called a dutch rudder, still feel weird thinking about it....


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 23, 2014)

Good thread. Brought back memories.

A lot of forums have diminished.  Many think Facebook and the abundance of forums is part of the reason.  Forums are not "new" anymore either.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## maniclion (Apr 26, 2014)

I See...


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2014)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 26, 2014)

min0 lee said:


>



Miss ya Min0 lee, 

Where have you been? How have you been?


----------



## KelJu (Apr 26, 2014)

BigDyl said:


> I miss min0 lee and kelju.



You son of a bitch. Where the fuck have you been?


----------



## KelJu (Apr 26, 2014)

min0 lee said:


>




Mino!


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 26, 2014)

Got abducted by an advanced race of Keke's about 2 days ago.  Since time goes much faster when traveling FTL, I guess it's been like 7 years earth time.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 26, 2014)

min0 lee said:


>





Hey, you.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 26, 2014)

And Kelju, good to see you.


----------



## Mudge (May 5, 2014)

Some of the early posters from when I first signed up here left in dramatic fashion. I guess when you're on a board for huh, oh god 12 years? People come and go one way or another. Some got divorced, some just disappear.

Some other boards I used to frequent had people killing themselves (usually when getting busted), going to jail and that sort of deal. It was always quieter here  This was the first place I joined after initially signing up at Jay Cutler's board, you can imagine a number of reasons why he would have shut down his board there (I assume its gone or heavily policed now).


----------



## maniclion (May 5, 2014)

Mudge said:


> Some of the early posters from when I first signed up here left in dramatic fashion. I guess when you're on a board for huh, oh god 12 years? People come and go one way or another. Some got divorced, some just disappear.
> 
> Some other boards I used to frequent had people killing themselves (usually when getting busted), going to jail and that sort of deal. It was always quieter here  This was the first place I joined after initially signing up at Jay Cutler's board, you can imagine a number of reasons why he would have shut down his board there (I assume its gone or heavily policed now).



IT's MUDGE, HOLY SHIT, whats up man!


----------



## Mudge (May 6, 2014)

What up! I'm not dead, just married... with children, and I work kinda crazy hours but they're less shitty now 

This board helped light a fire under my butt, so I hope to always be here in some capacity. I got my first weight set in December 1987, but never really knew anyone that trained so boards help out a lot


----------



## maniclion (May 6, 2014)

Mudge said:


> What up! I'm not dead, just married... with children, and I work kinda crazy hours but they're less shitty now
> 
> This board helped light a fire under my butt, so I hope to always be here in some capacity. I got my first weight set in December 1987, but never really knew anyone that trained so boards help out a lot



Been lifting in some capacity since I was 12, took a couple years off when I started getting slammed at work doing 14-16 hour shifts...thank god for muscle memory and body weight gains, I cut down 35 pounds of fluff and was surprised to find a nice scaffold to build upon and far better calfs than I ever had in my life ...


----------



## Crono1000 (May 15, 2014)

i miss vieope


----------



## min0 lee (May 17, 2014)

Hello all.


----------



## maniclion (May 17, 2014)

Crono and Min0!


----------



## Crono1000 (May 17, 2014)

i still lurk from time to time.  Just flash the Crono-symbol in the clouds and I'll appear.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 17, 2014)

It took me a sec to realize this thread was 6 yrs old. We're so lucky then, that the DRSE crew found this place and got it back on track.


----------



## SFW (May 18, 2014)

Dec 09. Feels like yesterday


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2015)

Crono1000 said:


> i still lurk from time to time.  Just flash the Crono-symbol in the clouds and I'll appear.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 16, 2015)

Mino again!!!!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2015)

​


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2015)

You're a creature of habit.
what's ASF?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2015)

I See...


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 21, 2015)

min0 lee said:


> I See...



Yeah but I still want to know what you see.  When you look in the mirror, which Jenner do you see Bruce or Kaitlyn?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2015)

ALBOB said:


> Yeah but I still want to know what you see.  When you look in the mirror, which Jenner do you see Bruce or Kaitlyn?


​


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 25, 2015)

min0 lee said:


>





*swoops in

Sorry I'm late, where's the trouble?


----------



## Riles (Oct 25, 2015)

withoutrulers


----------



## the_predator (Oct 26, 2015)

Crono1000 said:


> *swoops in
> 
> Sorry I'm late, where's the trouble?


That was pretty awesome! I didn't think you would post. Hopefully some of you longtime vets can bring back IMF to the top!


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 26, 2015)

That would be nice.  There was a time you couldn't post fast enough to keep up with a thread.  Many good times.  

There are few still around that remember pioneering here from a certain other website...


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## maniclion (Oct 26, 2015)

Yo Crono

What up Prince; Predator!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 27, 2015)

Where's little wing?


----------



## the_predator (Oct 27, 2015)

maniclion said:


> Yo Crono
> 
> What up Prince; Predator!


Thank you for the shout out. I'm no where close to being the vets(10 years+) that you guys are but 4 years down and I plan to be a member until my hands are to arthritic to type. Maybe by then Prince will bring back the like button for me so I will still be able to participate lol


----------



## MyK (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## MyK (Jul 31, 2016)

hello?!??!!!??


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 27, 2016)

you're out from prison soon?


----------



## MyK (Nov 11, 2016)

good behaviour. still sit when I pee, cant shake the habit - no pun intended.


----------



## IRM (Nov 13, 2016)

Wow nostalgic as fuck....


----------



## MyK (May 8, 2017)

true story


----------



## fufu (May 13, 2017)

hi myk


----------



## Arnold (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## 45PRs (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2017)

Traffic would probably improve if you know, people wanted to hang out with racist douchebags OR you cleaned that shit up.


----------



## MyK (Apr 20, 2018)

fufu said:


> hi myk



Hi fufu


----------



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> Traffic would probably improve if you know, people wanted to hang out with racist douchebags OR you cleaned that shit up.


----------



## brianb1075 (Nov 13, 2018)

Remember firestorm????


----------



## charley (Nov 14, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> Traffic would probably improve if you know, people wanted to hang out with racist douchebags OR you cleaned that shit up.




Little Wing speaks the truth..   she was the best 'story teller' to ever post here..   I miss how smart she is..


----------



## Arnold (Nov 14, 2018)

brianb1075 said:


> Remember firestorm????



yeah but how do you?


----------



## brianb1075 (Nov 15, 2018)

*Firestorm*



Prince said:


> yeah but how do you?



Because I am him.   lol  Many moons ago I asked to be "unbanned" was told I could come back but as a new member.  I really didn't want to do that at the time.  I went through some hard time, job loss, divorce etc, now I'm back training and can probably use some help and motivation.
Don't suppose you can undo the ban on me could ya Prince? Have my old self back minus the attitude?


----------



## charley (Nov 15, 2018)

brianb1075 said:


> Because I am him.   lol  Many moons ago I asked to be "unbanned" was told I could come back but as a new member.  I really didn't want to do that at the time.  I went through some hard time, job loss, divorce etc, now I'm back training and can probably use some help and motivation.
> Don't suppose you can undo the ban on me could ya Prince? Have my old self back minus the attitude?




if you tell prince that you love trump, you'll have seduced him..  and bingo, you're back, prince can do whatever he wants..[I am the opposite of a trump supporter]..


----------



## Arnold (Nov 15, 2018)

brianb1075 said:


> Because I am him.   lol  Many moons ago I asked to be "unbanned" was told I could come back but as a new member.  I really didn't want to do that at the time.  I went through some hard time, job loss, divorce etc, now I'm back training and can probably use some help and motivation.
> Don't suppose you can undo the ban on me could ya Prince? Have my old self back minus the attitude?



oh lol I will unban your other account if you would like me to.


----------



## charley (Nov 16, 2018)

brianb1075 said:


> Because I am him.   lol  Many moons ago I asked to be "unbanned" was told I could come back but as a new member.  I really didn't want to do that at the time.  I went through some hard time, job loss, divorce etc, now I'm back training and can probably use some help and motivation.
> Don't suppose you can undo the ban on me could ya Prince? Have my old self back minus the attitude?



hey man,,  p.m. prince, he said he'd hook you up..


----------

